# Anyone upgrade from a Premiere



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have 2 Premieres in the house, and am debating getting a base Roamio and TiVo mini to replace them.

Has one else done this? Are you glad you did the upgrade?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

I had 3 2 tuner premieres. Upgraded to 2 minis and Roamio Plus. Did a 3TB upgrade myself. I am pleased.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

I replaced a Premiere XL and a TiVo HD with 2 Roamio basic and a Mini, I'm very glad I did.

The Roamio is everything I ever expected the Premiere to be, and even better.

TiVo hit one right out of the park with the Roamio.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I replaced an OLED S3 and an HD S3 unit with a Roamio Plus and a Mini. I still have the Premiere, but will probably replace it with a Mini in the future.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

I went from 2 Premieres and 2 Series 3 to one Roamio Pro and 3 Minis.

I'm very happy with the upgrade. For me, the top two reasons are:

#1 -- the much increased speed of the user interface on both the Roamio and the Minis. Does a much better job with keeping up with the user. 

#2 -- I like how the Minis don't require the expense of needing their own cable card to view Live TV (which lowered my monthly cable bill a little over $10/month), nor do they need their own tuning adapters (which took a bunch of bulk and wires out of the bedrooms in my house). They're a ton smaller, totally silent, and use less electricity.

Wasn't a perfect upgrade. I've had to replace both the Roamio Pro and one of the Minis due to fatal hardware issues. I also had a big problem getting the Roamio Pro to pair with a known good cable card. That issue turned out to be the Roamio Pro thinking the SNR was too high, and was resolved by putting in a splitter, just to weaken the signal. Also have a bedroom TV (a Sony Bravia) that causes any of the Minis I have to reboot indefinitely when the TV it turned off. I put a $10 HDMI splitter in-line to fix that issue. Even with all of that, I (and everyone in the house) love the Roamio + Mini setup so much better than the S3/Premiere setup it replaced!


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I upgraded from a Premiere XL4 and two Premieres to Roamio Plus and put in my own 3TB drive and added two minis. I kept my XL4 but sold my Premieres. The speed, streaming and fact that this is the future platform that will be developed along with ability to add minis where needed made sense. I also wanted to upgrade before the 2 tuner Premieres value degrade further like the HD and Series 3 have. 

The performance is really solid and I recommend it and agree with others that this is what the Premier should have been.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I really don't like the fact that there is a subscription on the Mini. But I love the idea of getting rid of a cable card and saving myself that expense every month.

I definitely want the low end TiVo, since I want the option to go OTA in the future.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Just called TiVo. I have 2 Premieres. One at $12.95/month and one at $9.95/month. If I go with a Roamio+Mini, I can keep the $12.95 on the Roamio, and pay $5.99 a month for the mini. I then can get rid of the second cable card, which is costing me $4.99 a month.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why not purchase lifetime on the boxes? The mini should really be looked at as a lifetime bundle.

Also, you should ask about a 99 premiere lifetime offer. That could help a ton when selling those boxes.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

plazman30 said:


> I really don't like the fact that there is a subscription on the Mini. But I love the idea of getting rid of a cable card and saving myself that expense every month.
> 
> I definitely want the low end TiVo, since I want the option to go OTA in the future.


In the case of the Mini, think of it as if the price of the Mini is $150 more, if that deal still appeals to you you are still buying it without paying a monthly fee.

I've always bought lifetime on TiVo products and always been glad I did. On the TiVoHD I went years beyond the payback point, on the Premiere XL I probably broke even, but then I got a lot more money selling the old ones on eBay because used TiVo w/lifetime are worth many times more.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Had two 1TB S3 HDXLs and a 1TB 2 tuner Premiere XL. One of the S3s was getting a bit non-hard drive flaky and managing the Premiere's (as the primary unit) two tuners and by now limited disk during NASCAR and NFL season overlap was a real challenge. 

Replaced the Premiere as primary with a 6 tuner, 3TB Roamio. Moved the Premiere to the workout room to replace the flaky S3 HDXL. All could have been good 'cept the remaining S3 HDXL now felt really clunky and interactive out of it, so replaced that with a 6 tuner, 3TB Roamio as well. Considered the Mini for this last bit, but decided to just go with a whole, interactive thick client system on ethernet....lots of no sweat redundant content back-up.

For us this was a great move. Not the cheapest solution but.... And to finally get a useable HD GUI with the Roamios. Priceless in and of itself.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You'll be much happier with the speed. The UI on both the Roamio and Mini is significantly faster then the Premiere. That was the main reason I upgraded.


----------



## Ryan Nelson (Jan 31, 2011)

I replaced two dual tuner Premieres and a tivo stream, with a single Roamio Pro, and two Tivo Minis (adding a 3rd TV in the process). I added a Moca gateway and run one Mini and the Roamio on Moca and run the 2nd Mini on an aftermarket Wifi adapter. I mounted the 2nd Mini and the wifi dongle on the back on a small LCD TV and can easily change rooms of the TV (sunpoarch, garage, guest room) by picking the TV and just providing power to it. Works great. All my recordings are now in one place (instead of half on each Premiere), only need one cable card now, moca is super nice, and all boxes are very fast and easy. 

Coming from a Premiere, the Roamio and Mini combo are lightning fast. You can finally use the HD menu interface without it being slow. Finally!


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Went from a 2 tuner premiere to a Roamio Plus (and now mini for the bedroom). Quite pleased by the new setup!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I replaced my 2-tuner Premier, OLED S3, and THDXL with a Roamio Pro and 2 Minis. Very happy with the new (centralized) setup.


----------

